# Help...I take a beating when beating!



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't make my boat point worth a damn. Reaching and running I'm competitive but I can't get anywhere close to pointing as high as the other boats. I've read and tried several trim setups but nothing seems to improve the situation. Any advise would be appreciated. My mainsail is old...?


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS; Is the main horse, pulled to the oppersit side of the travel ? this may give you more degees of point ? Are you carring too mutch Jib ? How are the other boats jib hauls set up ? can youb crew another boat similar to see the set up they have (camra and rule in hand) If at first you dont sucseed CHEAT. As always GO SAFE.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Sails make a difference. Trim of the mainsail can make a big difference. For example, in a moderate breeze, you likely want the main as flat as possible and close to the middle of the boat. A baggy mainsail or jib will not help you point at all. 

Every boat design is a series of compromises, not every boat is designed with an emphasis on pointing or sailing upwind. My boat, for example, points well and loves to go to wind but some of the boats that we race against are stronger downwind. There are some cruising boats that are excellent cruising boats but they just can't point, and no amount of prodding or emphasis on sailtrim will change that.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Is this one design sailing or phrf, what type of boat, age and type of sails, crew weight, jib selection, faired bottom and appendages... All of this effects upwind speed.

My Olson 30 for instance gets killed going upwind against, we'll pretty much everything. We make it back up down wind and reaching. Compared to other Olson 30's though we do pretty well upwind, depending on crew weight on the rail.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 1978 Pearson 26 OD. 

Bottom: Needs fresh paint.
Sails: Jib- Condition is 5 or 6 out of 10 (10 being new)
 Genoa- Condition same as Jib
Main- Condition 4 or 5...very little crispiness left. Kinda baggy looking with a rope bolt foot. I would prefer a loose foot.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

My experience with the P26 is it is not designed to point very well. The jib tracks are right on the deck edge/toerail which provides a wide sheeting angle, so it just can't point. The boat is not a very good starting point for a racer, unless of course your raced your OD one-design.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

If you are racing in a OD fleet the sails alone are the likely problem. At least if the rest of the fleet has newer ones. Boat trim may also be compromised. The P26 have a tendency to heel quickly, and slide sideways when they do.

Try sheeting out on the jib an inch or two, and dropping the traveler an inch from neutral if you are at more than about 15 degrees.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

You have spotted the problem yourself when you say your sails are old. 

There is a reason why the guys out in front of you buy a new set of sails every year. 

The "shiny" ones are best.


----------

